# How did you do it?



## Benjamin Baxter (Aug 22, 2012)

When turning in your EA proficiency, did you turn it in sections or completely in one sitting?

A. In two sessions
B. In three sessions
C. Or one session


----------



## clc (Aug 22, 2012)

C. I did mine in one session


----------



## JJones (Aug 22, 2012)

It's our policy in our lodge for brethren to turn in their memory work in one session.


----------



## Spring TX MM (Aug 22, 2012)

One turn in for me.


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 22, 2012)

A. in two. (Questions and answers)

But I've since learned to do all three degrees in one session.

Still ... I'm a slow learner.  :blush:


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 22, 2012)

One. My examiner wanted me to examine myself (Q's & A's), but I was too nervous!


----------



## Michael Hatley (Aug 22, 2012)

Two.


----------



## kyfreemason357 (Aug 23, 2012)

Why would u need more then one? If u don't know it than u don't return it.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Aug 23, 2012)

That is the way my lodge arranged it, in two parts.  Apparently thats how the lodge has done it for quite some time.  I made a habit of not questioning that sort of thing as an EA.

Really though I think that doing it in two parts is just more convenient.  I'm on the fence about which is better - generally speaking as far as masonry goes I believe challenging is good and the high roads are best.  Would having it in one piece actually stop people we want stopped?  Would it actually help long term memory retention?  Or, is it just more challenging and thats all?

I can't argue with challenging = good, and I dig the work, so like I say I'm on the fence.  If I'd done it in one piece I have a feeling I'd probably strongly favor it being done that way though, as it is, I know I'm still keen on the esoteric work and it didn't hurt me any to do it in two so it becomes a bit of a wash.


----------



## jvarnell (Aug 23, 2012)

I have turned Part 1 and will turn in part 2 and 3 in september.


----------



## daddyrich (Aug 23, 2012)

You have a 3 part EA proficiency return?


----------



## kyfreemason357 (Aug 23, 2012)

I must be missing something. What are you calling parts so I will know brothers.


----------



## Dow Mathis (Aug 23, 2012)

C.  I didn't know that it could be broken down until much later.  Good idea not to tell me, I think.  Otherwise, I'd have been tempted to not work as hard on it as I did.


----------



## barryguitar (Aug 23, 2012)

We normally do it in three sections. While researching the minutes of the lodge for the history that I am writing, I discovered that the lodge has pretty much always done it this way (though there are periods of time when there were a lot of degrees and not much mention of proficiencies). That way the apprentice gets a taste of success and wants to work towards getting it done. All three sections is a lot of work and some people do struggle with it. I was fortunate that I am employed by the man who taught me the work so we were able to practice daily. I turned in all three sections at once two weeks after my initiation. Some of the more seasoned of the lodge were impressed that I could learn that fast and I think I am an exception to the norm. Now that I am teaching, I expect the EA to be able to do the whole thing when he turns in his third section including the grip.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Aug 23, 2012)

Two sections, this was mainly because of my nervousness in presenting the work in front of the brethren, and my own insecurities.  Once I did the first section, I returned the second in no time.  It can be a good way to put the carrot on the stick, on the other hand it can cause laziness as others here have stated.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## harraid5711 (Aug 23, 2012)

One.


----------



## mattcaler (Aug 23, 2012)

1 turn in.  Had no clue that there were other ways to do it.


----------



## kyfreemason357 (Aug 24, 2012)

are u calling the Q&A first part, obligation the 2nd part, the working tools and etc being the 3rd section?


----------



## jvarnell (Aug 24, 2012)

No part one is all of those. My mentor just tells me what is in what part.


----------



## kyfreemason357 (Aug 24, 2012)

Then what is the other parts your talking about because brothers I've traveled all over and haven't seen a man give back anything other than what I mentioned


----------



## jvarnell (Aug 24, 2012)

It is almost all Q&A because it is just a learning process that I am also invalved.  Learn what your mentor is teaching you, ask questions and listen to your hart and beleif in God to dasein the words meaning.  I am told not all states have mutipul parts to EA.


----------



## daddyrich (Aug 24, 2012)

I may be lost here. You have a proficiency return in 3 parts? I know that some places allow a 'short form' return, which many (including myself) disagree with being an option. But 3 separate returns of the same work that most all of us had to do in one sitting? Please say this isn't so. That's just too easy.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 24, 2012)

In Texas EA work, the candidate describes what transpired during his degree in part 1, explains the symbolism of it in part 2, and discusses the symbolism of the Lodge in part 3. That's as far as I can go on this forum.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 24, 2012)

daddyrich said:


> I may be lost here. You have a proficiency return in 3 parts? I know that some places allow a 'short form' return, which many (including myself) disagree with being an option. But 3 separate returns of the same work that most all of us had to do in one sitting? Please say this isn't so. That's just too easy.


 
Texas doesn't allow a "short form" proficiency, except by dispensation from the Grand Master. Art. 436 states, in part, "The Entered Apprentice examination may be conducted in one section of the proficiency examination at a time, and each section can be balloted on separately after it is conducted."

For those of other jurisdictions, bear in mind that the full Texas EA examination (all 3 parts) takes most Brethren between 20 & 30 minutes to complete.


----------



## chrmc (Aug 24, 2012)

We also do it in two parts. Part 1, and then later part 2 and 3.


----------



## kyfreemason357 (Aug 25, 2012)

Think I need to come to Texas to see this. Been to other states and I always see the same. Q&A, obligation, working tools/apron/other things done during degree takes in all about 15-20 min.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 25, 2012)

Come on down!


----------



## daddyrich (Aug 25, 2012)

We have to do out proficiencies in one sitting, and yes it does take about that amount if time as well.


----------



## kyfreemason357 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd loved to hear what all this entails because I can't see it being that far different then ky. If any of u want to try to help explain u can email at ethan_wells03@hotmail.com


----------



## daddyrich (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd also like to see the Texas EA proficiency done. Sounds interesting.


----------



## chrmc (Aug 25, 2012)

To further elaborate on the Texas work, the first part is around 84-86 questions and answers if I'm not mistaken. It's only required that you learn the answers, but I know several lodges do both. 
The 2nd and 3rd part you turn in is about half of that. I've never timed either section, but would say about 20 min for the first part and then 10 for 2nd and 3rd together.


----------



## mattcaler (Aug 25, 2012)

If I remember correctly, it took me about 30mins or so to turn it all in.


----------



## davidjones201 (Aug 25, 2012)

I did all q and as in the MM


----------



## davidjones201 (Aug 25, 2012)

I did it all in one but I was eating my own heart that day


----------



## davidjones201 (Aug 25, 2012)

It's in the questions...just think about it


----------



## David Hill (Aug 26, 2012)

I didn't know that lodges had the option of turning it in in three sessions. My lodge has you turn it in all at once. It's a lot of work, but it gives you confidence for the work to follow.


----------



## filmgeekben (Aug 26, 2012)

I did it in one. Also did my FC in one and will complete the MM proficiency in one as well.


----------



## chrmc (Aug 26, 2012)

filmgeekben said:


> I did it in one. Also did my FC in one and will complete the MM proficiency in one as well.


 
I think it is very common to do the FC and the MM in one sitting. In fact I've never heard about anyone splitting it since they are so short. I do not believe it's an option.


----------



## kyfreemason357 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok still sounds about the same as other places I've been. Do not see why u would need to it in more then one. That isn't even a choice in ky, oh, or wv that I know of.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 24, 2012)

One session


----------



## Ashlar (Sep 24, 2012)

I turned it in with my knees knocking since we had a packed house and the MW Grand Master and DDGM were on the sidelines .

Oh , wait .... one session BUT we only do the Q & A for the first section of the degree , from the first question of "As an EA , Whence came you" to the "Working tools" .


----------



## cog41 (Sep 24, 2012)

C. All in One sitting.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 13, 2014)

C, all at once. I believe that is the way it is required in Kentucky.


----------

